# Marking Medium



## middle.road (Jan 11, 2019)

So, Dykem Hi-Spot is good, no doubt, but oy, the mess.
Tom Lipton showed this stuff in one of his videos. A tad expensive stateside, but then I found a source in the UK - of all places. $20 for two w/shipping included.
Anyone else here tried it?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 11, 2019)

yes, i have used it.
i was at a scraping class for one day.
Tom Lipton was there and he there was a surface plate using the blue pigment you have pictured.
it is a deeper blue than cannode ink and spots exceptionally well


----------



## middle.road (Jan 11, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> yes, i have used it.
> i was at a scraping class for one day.
> Tom Lipton was there and he there was a surface plate using the blue pigment you have pictured.
> it is a deeper blue than cannode ink and spots exceptionally well


What are these spots you speak of? 
I had planned on shop time from the middle of December through the holidays, in order to get the cross-slide scraped in and repaired with the help of your 'care package'. 
I haven't had any shop time since the first week of December. 
Except that I did get Honey's Christmas present cut out and made up.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 11, 2019)

The Canode stuff that Rich King uses is great to work with, washes off the hands nicely, unlike Prussian blue; I used to use red lead, and sometimes still do; yes I was tested for lead, and have none ----


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 12, 2019)

middle.road said:


> What are these spots you speak of?
> .



spotting is the transfer of ink from the surface plate to the intended scraping victim.


----------



## Sblack (Jan 14, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> spotting is the transfer of ink from the surface plate to the intended scraping victim.



I thought it was from the surface plate to your sleeves and pants...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 14, 2019)

Sblack said:


> I thought it was from the surface plate to your sleeves and pants...


or under your nose!
i always end up with a blue mustache!


----------

